# πλατεία Βάθης ή πλατεία Βάθη; πλατεία Βάθης



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

η πλατεία Βάθης ή η πλατεία Βάθη; *η πλατεία Βάθης* (Η συνοικία ονομαζόταν Βάθεια ή Βάθη.)

https://www.google.com/search?num=1....12.0....0...1c.1.35.serp..14.0.0.wV-M9aiRt5A
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βάθη_(συνοικία)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> η πλατεία Βάθης ή η πλατεία Βάθη; *η πλατεία Βάθης* (Η συνοικία ονομαζόταν Βάθεια ή Βάθη.)


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2389-Γουδή-βλ-Γουδί&p=41918&viewfull=1#post41918
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εία-και-πολιτική&p=58927&viewfull=1#post58927
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7573-Οδωνύμια-της-Αθήνας&p=86932&viewfull=1#post86932


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> η πλατεία Βάθης ή η πλατεία Βάθη; *η πλατεία Βάθης* (Η συνοικία ονομαζόταν Βάθεια ή Βάθη.)
> ...


Από το νήμα: Μουσικοί δρόμοι και πλατείες (όπως η πλατεία Βάθης):



nickel said:


> ...
> Υπάρχουν πολλές σχετικές αναφορές στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά πουθενά δεν βρήκα ολόκληρο το σχετικό λήμμα από τη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια:
> 
> *Βάθεια (και Βάθη).* Συνοικία Αθηνών, ευρισκομένη αριστερά της οδού Γ΄ Σεπτεμβρίου από της πλατείας της Ομονοίας. Επί της συνοικίας ταύτης συμπίπτουσιν αι οδοί Καματερού, Αριστοτέλους, Χαλκοκονδύλη, Μάρνη, Μαιζώνος, Λιοσίων, Μενάνδρου και Καρόλου Ι΄. Περιλαμβάνει την πλατείαν Ανεξαρτησίας και την μεταξύ των οδών Χαλκοκονδύλη, Αριστοτέλους και Καματερού σχηματιζομένην μικράν πλατείαν της κυρίως Βάθειας, εκ της οποίας έλαβε το όνομα ολόκληρος η ευρεία σήμερον συνοικία. Η συνοικία οφείλει την ονομασίαν της εις το ότι ελίμναζον άλλοτε εν αυτή τα ύδατα του χειμάρρου Κυκλοβόρου. Μετά την μεταφοράν της πρωτευούσης εκ Ναυπλίου εις Αθήνας, το μέρος τούτο ευρίσκετο επί μακρόν εκτός του σχεδίου της πόλεως, ότε δε περιελήφθη εις αυτό, ηγέρθησαν αι πρώται οικίαι και ο κατελθών εις την Ελλάδα άλλοτε ηγεμών της Μολδαβίας Μιχαήλ Βόδα Σούτσος ήγειρεν εκεί το μέγαρόν του (σήμερον Άσυλον της Αγίας Αικατερίνης), εντός απεράντου κήπου. Εκ του κήπου τούτου κατατμηθέντος εις οικόπεδα εσχηματίσθη η συνοικία Βάθεια, διηνοίχθησαν αι οδοί Αχαρνών, Αλκιβιάδου, Λιοσίων, Μιχαήλ Βόδα, πλατεία Νικολάου Μαυροκορδάτου, μετεσχηματίσθη ο χείμαρρος Κυκλόβορος εις λεωφόρον και εχαράχθησαν αι τέμνουσαι αυτάς πολυάριθμοι οδοί, ταχέως δε ηγέρθησαν ωραίαι οικοδομαί και ηυρύνθη μεγάλως η πολύοικος σήμερον συνοικία. Εξυπηρετείται αύτη υπό δύο γραμμών τροχιοδρομικών και πολυαρίθμων επιβατικών αυτοκινήτων. Ο πυρήν της συνοικίας Βάθειας υπήρξεν η μικρά τριγωνική πλατεία σκιαζομένη υπό της μεγάλης λεύκας (της περίφημου Λεύκας της Βάθειας) αποκοπείσης κατά το 1926. Το περί αυτήν τμήμα της συνοικίας μετεσχηματίσθη εις κέντρον εμπορικόν και βιοτεχνικόν πλήρες ζωής και κινήσεως.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία, βλέπω ότι η Άννα Ιορδανίδου γράφει στο τελευταίο της βιβλίο (_Είναι λάθος ή δεν είναι;_):

*πλατεία Βάθη ή Βάθης;* 
Το όνομα του ιστορικού προσώπου είναι Βάθης, άρα γενική _του_ *Βάθη*. Ο λανθασμένος σχηματισμός είναι διαδεδομένος.

Βέβαια, στον Δρανδάκη μοναδικό ιστορικό πρόσωπο με αυτό το όνομα ήταν ένας αρματολός από τη Σπάρτη. Δεν έχω δει πουθενά αξιόπιστη τεκμηρίωση για Βάθηδες.


----------



## Earion (Feb 19, 2014)

Οι μαρτυρίες είναι αρκετές, είναι από αξιόπιστους συγγραφείς και συγκλίνουν όλες στο ίδιο: το κοίλωμα, η λακκούβα που σχηματιζόταν στην κοίτη του Κυκλοβόρου, εκεί που λίμναζαν τα νερά καθώς κατέβαινε το ποτάμι, ονομαζόταν, λόγω της μορφής του τοπίου, Βάθεια.

Ας παραθέσω συγκεντρωτικά, πρώτα το λήμμα της _Μεγάλης Ελληνικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας_ που έβαλε ο Νίκελ (συγγραφέας ο αθηναιογράφος Θεόδωρος Βελλιανίτης):*
Βάθεια (και Βάθη).* Συνοικία Αθηνών, ευρισκομένη αριστερά της οδού Γ΄ Σεπτεμβρίου από της πλατείας της Ομονοίας. Επί της συνοικίας ταύτης συμπίπτουσιν αι οδοί Καματερού, Αριστοτέλους, Χαλκοκονδύλη, Μάρνη, Μαιζώνος, Λιοσίων, Μενάνδρου και Καρόλου Ι΄. Περιλαμβάνει την πλατείαν Ανεξαρτησίας και την μεταξύ των οδών Χαλκοκονδύλη, Αριστοτέλους και Καματερού σχηματιζομένην μικράν πλατείαν της κυρίως Βάθειας, εκ της οποίας έλαβε το όνομα ολόκληρος η ευρεία σήμερον συνοικία. Η συνοικία οφείλει την ονομασίαν της εις το ότι ελίμναζον άλλοτε εν αυτή τα ύδατα του χειμάρρου Κυκλοβόρου. Μετά την μεταφοράν της πρωτευούσης εκ Ναυπλίου εις Αθήνας, το μέρος τούτο ευρίσκετο επί μακρόν εκτός του σχεδίου της πόλεως, ότε δε περιελήφθη εις αυτό, ηγέρθησαν αι πρώται οικίαι και ο κατελθών εις την Ελλάδα άλλοτε ηγεμών της Μολδαβίας Μιχαήλ Βόδα Σούτσος ήγειρεν εκεί το μέγαρόν του (σήμερον Άσυλον της Αγίας Αικατερίνης), εντός απεράντου κήπου. Εκ του κήπου τούτου κατατμηθέντος εις οικόπεδα εσχηματίσθη η συνοικία Βάθεια, διηνοίχθησαν αι οδοί Αχαρνών, Αλκιβιάδου, Λιοσίων, Μιχαήλ Βόδα, πλατεία Νικολάου Μαυροκορδάτου, μετεσχηματίσθη ο χείμαρρος Κυκλόβορος εις λεωφόρον και εχαράχθησαν αι τέμνουσαι αυτάς πολυάριθμοι οδοί, ταχέως δε ηγέρθησαν ωραίαι οικοδομαί και ηυρύνθη μεγάλως η πολύοικος σήμερον συνοικία. Εξυπηρετείται αύτη υπό δύο γραμμών τροχιοδρομικών και πολυαρίθμων επιβατικών αυτοκινήτων. Ο πυρήν της συνοικίας Βάθειας υπήρξεν η μικρά τριγωνική πλατεία σκιαζομένη υπό της μεγάλης λεύκας (της περίφημου Λεύκας της Βάθειας) αποκοπείσης κατά το 1926. Το περί αυτήν τμήμα της συνοικίας μετεσχηματίσθη εις κέντρον εμπορικόν και βιοτεχνικόν πλήρες ζωής και κινήσεως.​
κι έπειτα άλλο λήμμα από τον Μπίρη:*
Βάθεια *και μεταγ[ενέστερα] *Βάθη *... Παλαιά τοπωνυμία, προκύψασα από το χαμήλωμα του εδάφους προς την κοίτην του Κυκλοβόρου εις το σημείον όπου εγίνετο η διάβασις του δρόμου του Μενιδιού, της σημερινής οδού Καματερού. Μετά το πέρασμα του ρέματος ο δρόμος εχωρίζετο εις δύο κλάδους, κατευθυνομένους προς το Μενίδι και προς τα Λιόσια. Διά παρομοίους λόγους ελέγετο Βάθεια και το πέρασμα του δρόμου των Τριών Πύργων, της ήδη παλαιάς οδού Φαλήρου, από την κοίτην του Ιλισσού, παραπλεύρως της γέφυρας της λεωφόρου Συγγρού, όπου και διετηρείτο μέχρι των τελευταίων χρόνων έν υπόλειμμα του λιθοστρώτου εντός της κοίτης.​Κώστας Ηλ. Μπίρης. _Αι τοπωνυμίαι της πόλεως και των περιχώρων των Αθηνών_. (Δημοσιεύματα του Αρχαιολογικού Δελτίου, 17). Αθήνα: Γενική Διεύθυνσις Αρχαιοτήτων και Αναστηλώσεως, 1971, σ. 21.​
Ώστε δεν είναι μόνο μία η Βάθεια. Στην Αθήνα ήταν δύο και σε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα είναι περισσότερες (Γούβες Ηρακλείου, Αμάρυνθος Εύβοιας, Μέσα Μάνη). Η ερμηνεία πρέπει να καλύπτει όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Και η πιο αβίαστη ερμηνεία είναι ότι πρόκειται για τοπωνύμιο που προκύπτει από τη φύση του τοπίου.

Το γεγονός ότι η περιοχή ονομαζόταν _Βάθεια _και όχι _Βάθη _επιβεβαιώνεται από αναφορά στο βιβλίο Αρχείον των Μνημείων των Αθηνών και της Αττικής, τόμ. 2, (Βιβλιοθήκη της Εν Αθήναις Αρχαιολογικής Εταιρείας, 136), (Αθήνα, 1993), στο οποίο αποδελτιώνονται παλιές τοπογραφικές αναφορές για την Αθήνα από ποικίλες πηγές· εδώ (σ. 139) από την εφημερίδα _Ώρα_, που κυκλοφορούσε από το 1875 έως το 1889.

Αλλά και απ' όλα αυτά αν δεν πείθεται κανείς, ας ανατρέξει στον Εμμανουήλ Ροΐδη, που περιδιάβαινε όλες τις γειτονιές της παλιάς Αθήνας και έγραφε για:
τὰς ἀναθυμιάσεις τῆς Πλάκας, τῆς *Βάθειας*, τῆς Παλαιᾶς Ἀγορᾶς, τοῦ Ροδακιοῦ καὶ τοῦ Βαθρακονησίου
ή ... οἱ ἀναπαυόμενοι εἰς τὸ κοιμητήριον τῆς *Βάθειας*
(Οι αθηναϊκοί δρόμοι, 1896)​
Μάλιστα για το κοιμητήριο της Βάθειας έγραψε εκτενές διήγημα: «Το παράπονο του νεκροθάπτου» (1895), _Άπαντα_, τόμ. 5 (Αθήνα: Ερμής, 1978).
έναν τάφον του παρά την *Βάθειαν *κοιμητηρίου ... ένα σοκάκι της *Βάθειας *κοντά εις το παλαιό γεφύρι ... Πες μου όμως αν είδες εκεί χειρότερα γουρουνοχώρια από τους φτωχικούς μαχαλάδες των Αθηνών ή άλλη τέτοια *Βάθεια *πουθενά; ... ανάψαμε φανάρια να ιδούμε μήπως εγλίστρησε σε κανένα από τα βάραθρα και ξεροπήγαδα της *Βάθειας*, που καταπίνουν ανθρώπους κάθε σκοτεινή νύκτα.​
Δεν νομίζω ότι χωρεί αμφιβολία: τεκμηριώνεται ότι στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα η περιοχή λεγόταν (η) *Βάθεια*. Από τη *Βάθεια *σχηματίστηκε η *Βάθη*, και η πλατεία της, η πλατεία *της Βάθης*. Ο ισχυρισμός ότι προϋπήρξε (υποτιθέμενο) τοπωνύμιο **Στου Βάθη*, εκτός του ότι χρειάζεται αποδείξεις από πηγές της εποχής για να στηριχθεί η ύπαρξή του ιστορικά, είναι και γλωσσικά άστοχος, γιατί δεν γίνεται από *του *_Βάθη _να φτάσουμε *στη *_Βάθεια_ (με ανάπτυξη ενός α στην κατάληξη και ταυτόχρονη αλλαγή γένους). Το αντίστροφο έγινε: από τη *Βάθεια*, στη *Βάθη*, με συγκοπή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

Στα Χανιά, στον καποδιστριακό δήμο Ινναχωρίου υπήρχε επίσης χωριό _Βάθη_ και _δημοτικό διαμέρισμα Βάθης_. (Ο δήμος Ινναχωρίου εντάχθηκε με το πρόγραμμα Καλλικράτης στον δήμο Κισσάμου). Βάθη και δ.δ. Βάθης υπήρχε και στον καποδιστριακό δήμο Κρουσσών του Κιλκίς, (που καταργήθηκε με το πρόγραμμα «Καλλικράτης»).


----------



## Earion (Feb 20, 2014)

Δόκτορα, και τα δύο αυτά χωριά ονομάζονταν παλαιότερα αλλιώς και έχουν μετονομαστεί. Η Βάθη Κιλκίς λεγόταν έως το 1928 _Ραγιάν_, η Βάθη Χανίων έως το 1961 _Κούνενι_. Άρα δεν είναι λαϊκές οι ονομασίες τους, είναι «επινοημένες». Με τη βοήθεια του Google Earth βρίσκω και τα δύο χωριά και μου φαίνεται ότι και για τα δύο ισχύει ότι βρίσκονται επάνω ή κοντά σε κοίλωμα.

Για τη Βάθη του Κιλκίς λιγότερο (στα δεξιά της εικόνας έχει ρεματιά),







αλλά για τη Βάθη των Χανίων πολύ περισσότερο, γιατί είναι φανερό ότι είναι χτισμένη σε χούνη.






Από την άλλη, προτείνεται το επιχείρημα ότι το *Βάθης* ήταν επώνυμο οικογενειακό. Είναι αλήθεια ότι υπήρχε αθηναϊκή οικογένεια με το επώνυμο *Βάθης*. Ο Σουρμελής τους απαριθμεί στον κατάλογο «Αι οικογένειαι των Αθηνών αι επαναστατήσασαι κατά των κρατούντων» (Διονύσιος Σουρμελής, Ιστορία των Αθηνών κατά τον υπέρ ελευθερίας αγώνα, 2η έκδ. Αθήνα: Τύποις Νικολάου Αγγελίδου,1853, σ. [309]). Μόνο που γράφει «Βάθυς». Επίσης στον κατάλογο «Οι πεσόντες υπέρ πατρίδος από του [Α]΄ μέχρι του Ζ΄ έτους» περιλαμβάνεται (σ. [313]) ένας Ανανίας Βάθυς.

Την ίδια ορθογραφία συναντώ και σε έγγραφο που υπογράφει ο δάσκαλός Σεραφείμης στην προεπαναστατική Αθήνα (21 Ιαν. 1821), δίνοντας αναφορά του έργου της περασμένης σχολικής χρονιάς στους εφόρους της Φιλομούσου Εταιρείας που συντηρούσε το σχολείο:


Κατάλογος των μαθητών μου ... Σ. [του] Βάθυ​ 
Αρχείο Φιλομούσου Εταιρείας (στην ΙΕΕΕ), αρ. 8757. Το βρίσκω στο: _Η Εκπαίδευση κατά την ελληνική επανάσταση, 1821-1827: τεκμηριωτικά κείμενα_. Έρευνα, παρουσίαση Δαυίδ Αντωνίου. Αθήνα: Βουλή των Ελλήνω, 2002. Τόμ. 2, σ. 48.

Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω, από το *Βάθης *δεν βγαίνει η *Βάθεια*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2014)

:clap::clap:
Εάριε, σαπό για την έμπνευση να αξιοποιήσεις και το Google Earth στη συζήτηση!


----------

